# this is my next idea!!



## melodybirdsong (May 19, 2007)

i tihnk this would make an adorable cage for two rats. drill holes in some places and then put a wire door on the front... they are at target, and i'm waiting for it to go on clearance!









TARGET!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Seal it six ways to Tuesday. :?


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Forensic said:


> Seal it six ways to Tuesday. :?


Huh?

And, I wouldnt buy it for ratties. $70 can go pretty far in a REAL rat cage.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

I think it's really cute. How big is it? It's hard to tell by the picture... no point of reference.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

It's barely over a foot wide. That's WAY too small for a rat cage.


----------



## MagicalLobster (Jun 30, 2007)

Matt said:


> Forensic said:
> 
> 
> > Seal it six ways to Tuesday. :?
> ...


He/she means that you should seal the cage so that they can't get out, and that it's going to require a lot of it.

Looks good. I made a rat cage somewhat like that out of an old dressor I don't use. Good job finding a rat cage making process that won't be nearly as difficult, wish I would have thought of that. :x


----------



## melodybirdsong (May 19, 2007)

eh.. i don't think i'd ever actually get it because it seems kind of limited on space.

i just thought it was so adorable!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

MagicalLobster said:


> Matt said:
> 
> 
> > Forensic said:
> ...


She. 

And I meant that, and that it'll soak up urine like no tomorrow at the joints.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Maybe it could be a rat toys shelf or an outdoor play toy if you added ladders?

I do think it's adorable, but wouldn't make a good cage XD


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

I like that idea, Poppy! Play area decor!


----------

